# Pothos! Pothos! Pothos! New Marble Queen!



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*squeals* I got my first pothos! I've been looking for one for _agesssssss_! Super excited! 

Now, how to care for this thing. I chose to have the roots in the water, so I washed the dirt away with a garden hose. I then cut-out the "air pump" opening in my Deluxe hood & put the roots in. Is there anything else I need?

I'll get pictures as soon as my phone charges!


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Sweet, I love Pothos! 

Now don't be discouraged if a bit of it dies off at first, takes a little while for the roots to convert into water roots  If the vine is long it has a lot easier time converting (longer stem = more energy). I find snipping a bit of the roots off if they're super long helps a bit with growth. Also, I've had the old "soil roots" of some of my Pothos plants get mushy and fall off during the conversion, nothing to be worried about if it does happen, they'll grow back as roots more suited to water.

Good luck! Pothos is super easy to care for once it takes off, and I hear it's great for water quality as well.


----------

